# Need help



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

got a 44unit condo. all have 40x40 driveways at their attached garages, and a small 20x3 walkway, and of coarse the street (about a city block) x 16' Cant figure out what to charge for the season on Snow and salt>??? any ideas?


----------

